# Kawasaki KG1100a help



## seetnas (Jun 30, 2011)

First off. I am new to this site. But more importantly new to the small engine game. I love this stuff! I just picked up a really nice Kawasaki Model KG1100a generator for free that didnt have any compression. Turns out the intake valve was stuck open. 
So in my quest to figure out what the deal was with this thing I took of the cover to look at the rod and as I pulled the cover off and layed it over to dump the oil out I had a piece of the governor fall out as well as a spring. 
What this all boils down to is me needing a diagram of how this all goes back together. Everything I seem to find would require me to pay for. Any free diagrams out there? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.I found a link to your generator and a link to a different model engine that may help with reassembly.Hopefully some one will post your EXACT engine repair manual.Hope this helps.

Generator Link-
http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=6&hid=111

Kawasaki Engine Manual (Different Model)-
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...ASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL_99924-2070-01.pdf

The link below may also help you on future projects-

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.


----------



## seetnas (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I found some model numbers on the engine. KF34D 208258. That seemed to do the trick with help from your link. The only thing that has me worried now is when I removed the pushrods that go up to the valves I did not mark them. They appear to be the same. But a buddy of mine said they are probably different lengths.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

seetnas said:


> Thanks for your help! I found some model numbers on the engine. KF34D 208258. That seemed to do the trick with help from your link. The only thing that has me worried now is when I removed the pushrods that go up to the valves I did not mark them. They appear to be the same. But a buddy of mine said they are probably different lengths.


Check the part numbers, if they are the same the rods are the same. Have a good one. Geo


----------

